# sunday in the smoke



## chris1237 (Jul 23, 2006)

I got a few racks of baby backs, a 10 pound packer, and a 7 pound butt. The butt and brisket has been on since 7:00. I am burning mostly apple today with a little oak. The Judge has been coasting along all day.


Here are a few pics will have the finished product later
http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... c0pg6&Ux=1

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Awful lot of meat there Chris  
You having a party?


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Glad to see I'm not alone in the smoke today.  Send up some smoke signals, Chris, so I can home in on your location!  I'll be coming in on vines!  :grin: 

Nice looking cuts of meat and cool cooker.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Awful lot of meat there Chris
> You having a party?



Nope no party. Trying to get as much practice in before my first comp at the end of aug.. The ribs are for dinner tonight. About 1/2 of the pork and brisket will be eaten through out the week. My dad and I will probly take some into work fri or sat and between the 3 of us there we'll go through  go 11/2 -13/4 pound of meat. The rest will be sealed up and put in the freezer. 

Chris


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 23, 2006)

I sure am enjoying watching everyones cook today.  Another fine one Chris.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Practice makes perfect, good luck and enjoy the day :!:


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

I really like that cooker Chris.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Chris, you know, you oughtta join us at Oinktoberfest in late September!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Hatfield ribs and Kingsford?   Just kidding, Looks great!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Chris.....ummmm......pic's 8-[


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 23, 2006)

Everything came out great! 

finished product
http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... c0pg6&Ux=1


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

ummmmm...Monkey want brisket!


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks good brother.
Another good cook. =D>


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

I am impressed !!  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 23, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Chris, you know, you oughtta join us at Oinktoberfest in late September!


I would love to join you guys at Oinktoberfest but there would be no way in hell I could ever convince my parents to drive me six hours to it. Maybe my senior year in highschool (3more years) Ill be able to drive up and come and play with you guys 





			
				Finney said:
			
		

> want to come and see amish country you should come and compeat at new holland next year. Dont know how far it is from you but is a great comp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like it too  

BTW thanks for the best wishes at the comp guys

Chris


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 23, 2006)

Good looking food Chris.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice lookin smoke you got there chris. Do you make your own rub or use something special??


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 24, 2006)

Great looking grub as usual Chris!


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 24, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Nice lookin smoke you got there chris. Do you make your own rub or use something special??



I make my own rub. I came up with it about a year ago and have been tweaking it ever since. I also make my own glaze and bbq sauce.

Chris


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 24, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks really good Chris.  I may have to talk to you about your pit. Im thinkin about gettin the gator like yours with the double door. I may drop you a line later about it.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 24, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris just tell your dad that the guys from the forum will buy their beer from him....A whole truck should about do..That way it would be a business trip.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 24, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill try telling him that :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 24, 2006)

One hell of a practice run for that comp. Chris =D>  =D> 
Everything looked great :!:


----------

